# I am so nervous about Stevie's op



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Stevie is at the vets first thing in the morning to have his operation

He is having the eye taken out, his tear ducts flushed, his teeth done as he has spurs on them and he's being castrated, all at the same time 

I am so nervous about it. He was due to be castrated on Tuesday, but she took one look at his eye and said he needs it removing sooner than she thought, so re-booked me at the main branch (which i hate going to as it brings back bad memories of Oscar 2 being pts there )

She origionally wanted to do two seperate operations. One to castrate him and do his teeth and the other to do his eye, but after listening to his chest again, she said he probably wouldnt survive two GA's :crying:
He has a weak heart and its touch and go as to whether he comes through or not. I am in a dilema as i really dont want to lose him under anaesthetic, yet he needs to be done. 
I am shaking and dreading it


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw poor baby. Lots of good vibes on way from me and Toby and Tess


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Stevie is at the vets first thing in the morning to have his operation
> 
> He is having the eye taken out, his tear ducts flushed, his teeth done as he has spurs on them and he's being castrated, all at the same time
> 
> ...


Aw what an awful situation  you are doing the right thing though. If he doesnt go in for it he will proberbly be very poorly which wouldnt be nice for him  letting him go in for this will give him a chance  it will give him the chance to be able to live a healthier life  if the worst happens at least you gave him the chance for a better life  if you do nothing he might get very poorly and it would be mean.

You know you are making the right decision  make sure to have a big cuddle with him tonight so you are ready for tomorrow. Im sure everything will be ok, he sounds like a strong bunny  sending cuddles xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Sarah. You are doing the best by him to get it all done and all done at once is better, less GA. 
Fingers and paws crossed from Me and Rascal, Mclaren, Gypsy, Marley, the guinea boys, Sabre and Tiger 

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks guys x

I know i will be a nervous wreck tomorrow. I just cant help it.

It's nice to know you are all thinking of us x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Thanks guys x
> 
> I know i will be a nervous wreck tomorrow. I just cant help it.
> 
> It's nice to know you are all thinking of us x


I get nervous just thinking of pup going for a blood test  lol its all going to be fine! hes going to be such a happy boy when its all done!  x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I get nervous just thinking of pup going for a blood test  lol its all going to be fine! hes going to be such a happy boy when its all done!  x


I hope so cos then he can a have a girlfriend


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I hope so cos then he can a have a girlfriend


exactly  think how happy he will be getting to have a friend! if you didnt take him he'd be poorly and alone. Its really the best thing to do and you know it  x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Poor wee Stevie. Will say a wee prayer for him.
Jacqui


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sure he'll be fine - thinking of you today, from me + Ben, Sparky & Rags xxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hope everything goes ok today

*hugs*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hope all goes well for your Stevie today.xx*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You know you dont really have any other option hun, without the op his quality of life would just get worse and worse so you are giving him a chance at a happy life, what time is his op?


----------



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

just wanted to say good luck sending great bunny vibes sure bunny will be strong xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hows everything gone?  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes home, Ive had a picture text, he looks sore though , Im sure Sarah will be on later to update properly though.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hes home, Ive had a picture text, he looks sore though , Im sure Sarah will be on later to update properly though.


oh poor thing  lots of cuddles will help  xxxx


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Hes home, Ive had a picture text, he looks sore though , Im sure Sarah will be on later to update properly though.


Hows Lily? I know Sarah is v busy but I've been thinking about her


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Zippstar said:


> Hows Lily? I know Sarah is v busy but I've been thinking about her


Shes been steadily improving, I dont think it hurts that shes getting totally ruined my Sarah


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Stevie had his op yesterday morning. I went to pick him up at 4 and he was wide awake 

His eye is really sore. Poor baby

I have some metcam and some antibiotics to give him and shes going to see him again on monday. The op went well. He doesnt look to be in any pain but i am keeping a close eye on him. I slept downstairs on the sofa last night so i could stay at the side of him. My room is too cold on a night for him 

I would have updated yesterday but i am not well myself


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Stevie had his op yesterday morning. I went to pick him up at 4 and he was wide awake
> 
> His eye is really sore. Poor baby
> 
> ...


Aww i hope u feel better! Im so glad everything worked out! :thumbup: when hes all better he will have a new girlfriend and everything  x


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Stevie had his op yesterday morning. I went to pick him up at 4 and he was wide awake
> 
> His eye is really sore. Poor baby
> 
> ...


Ah bless you hun - not really been a great month for you has it! Glad Stevie's doing well - these buns are tougher than they look! Hope you feel better soon too!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so glad he came through all of that ok, is he eating and pooing like his normal self? I hope you can find him a nice clam girlfriend


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

He is eating and drinking fine today 
He is even taking his meds without a fuss 

His eye looks awful, bless him 

Will post a pic of it later if your all not too squemish (sp)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Here are the piccies of him 
Poor baby

*When i first brought him home*

















*Taken this afternoon. Its slightly less red now *


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

*shivers* i am a bit squeamish i have to admit :lol: poor little man, what was wrong with his eye before?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Zippstar said:


> *shivers* i am a bit squeamish i have to admit :lol: poor little man, what was wrong with his eye before?


He was blind in that eye. He had to have his tear ducts flushed too as they were blocked and he had a massive infection behind the eye which she didnt see until she removed the eye 

It cost me £201.63 to have the op done yesterday :eek6:
I nearly died when they told me how much, but he's worth it


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor little man , hopefully this will give him a new lease of life and he will be a fresh new boy


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> He was blind in that eye. He had to have his tear ducts flushed too as they were blocked and he had a massive infection behind the eye which she didnt see until she removed the eye
> 
> It cost me £201.63 to have the op done yesterday :eek6:
> I nearly died when they told me how much, but he's worth it


I would have keeled over on the spot, lol! Did you ever get any reimbursement from involved parties with Lily's incident? I was glad to hear she's doing better too!

I hope Stevie's feeling much better now - i'm sure once he's got over the effects of the op he'll be much perkier! How old is he? (you might have said before, sorry my memory is awful!).


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Zippstar said:


> I would have keeled over on the spot, lol! Did you ever get any reimbursement from involved parties with Lily's incident? I was glad to hear she's doing better too!
> 
> I hope Stevie's feeling much better now - i'm sure once he's got over the effects of the op he'll be much perkier! How old is he? (you might have said before, sorry my memory is awful!).


I'm not sure how old he is really. About 2 i think

I havent had a penny off nextdoor 

I went round and knocked on their door a few times but they dont answer when they know its me


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I'm not sure how old he is really. About 2 i think
> 
> I havent had a penny off nextdoor
> 
> I went round and knocked on their door a few times but they dont answer when they know its me


why does that not surprise me! is it all still going on with the actions you've taken (i don't want to say too much as don't want to do anything to jeopardise your case)

oh right, i had it in my head for some reason that he was older than that *shrugs* my brother in law's rabbit is blind in one eye but the vet has never recommended eye removal - is it something he should consider for Ozzie's overall health do you think?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Zippstar said:


> why does that not surprise me! is it all still going on with the actions you've taken (i don't want to say too much as don't want to do anything to jeopardise your case)
> 
> oh right, i had it in my head for some reason that he was older than that *shrugs* my brother in law's rabbit is blind in one eye but the vet has never recommended eye removal - is it something he should consider for Ozzie's overall health do you think?


It could be  Does he blink a lot as that can be a sign that its bothering him. As can watering eyes

I am still proceding with pressing charges


----------

